# Vermeer Rebel Chains



## Timz (Nov 9, 2011)

This is my 3rd year to ever bale hay. I've baled about 500 bales on this used baler. It's worked great. This last week while baling really dry heavy coastal I had trouble getting bales started. I kept plugging the baler. Once a bale was started it worked perfectly. After cleaning the baler I noticed the chains are really loose(I think). I posted pictures.  One is the starter feeder. It wasn't off the sprocket but I moved to show how loose it was. The other is a drive wheel while running. They look real loose. Should I take a link out or do you replace the chain. Trying to learn what is normal.

Tim


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I don't know round balers but my guess is new chain . That would suck to have hay on the ground storm clouds rolling in and chain brake new chain would be cheap compared to rained on hay. Just my way of thinking when it comes to the last piece of the hay making puzzle.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Either you need to take a link out or your tensioner is messed up. Chain doesn't look worn out to me, just loose.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

After you tighten up your chains, I would suggest getting a can or two of chain lubricant and oil them after letting them run a bit to warm. I would oil them a 2-3 times a season at least. There are several good brands of chain lubricant and John Deere has a very good one.

And oil them every fall when you put your baler to bed for a long winters nap.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

What series Rebel is this?

If the chain tensioner is adjusted all the way down then remove a link (remember to adjust the tensioner back up).

I lube the chains and check the tension each day before I bale. Running a lose chain will wear out the sprockets.

On some Vermeer balers there is a removable half link just below the master link. You pull a cotter key and take it out. Quick and easy.


----------



## E220 (Feb 10, 2016)

This is one of the later 5400 balers. Those chains are looser than I like to see them. On that baler, when running, the slack side should be almost straight from the tightener to the sprocket. I would take a link out and tighten them. Unless you have torn a chain on that baler, you shouldn't need to replace the chain quite yet. The 5400 baler has such low power requirements that the chains generally are not over-stressed.

I've heard a theory that you should replace the sprockets when you replace the chains. Whether you subscribe to that theory or not, there is some truth to it. Judging from your second picture, you should probably replace the lower drive chain sprockets when you do replace the chain. The lower drive chain is the short chain that goes from the front drive shaft to the lower drive roller. It has 60% of the torque of driving the baler and is short enough that it does wear more than the rest.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Your sprockets are shot... hooked and worn out the gazoo... Tightening the chain or replacing the chain alone is only going to get you so far, and leave you setting at an inopportune time.

This winter I'd replace all those worn out sprockets and put new GOOD quality chain (not Chinese TSC store JUNK) on them, and tension them properly. Keep them lubed and the tensioners working right and it'll run a LONG time once that's done.

Later! OL J R


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Gotta agree with Luke, if your sprockets are worn (which the lower one looks like the teeth are starting to fish hook), you are wasting money just putting on a new chain. And if you are just going to waste money, might as well use cheap chain (your money will last longer).

Larry


----------



## Timz (Nov 9, 2011)

I ordered 2 new sprockets and a chain breaker. I use a graphite dry lube on the chains with every use. Should I use wet lube?

Tim


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have used both dry and wet chain lube. I can not tell a difference, not really sure how to check and compare wear between the two.

I was told that the dry lube did not pull grit into the chain when it heated up. Who knows for sure.

I believe your sprocket wear is due to a lose chain. You can see how the top half of the sprocket teeth are worn. That means the chain is not riding in the gullet. You can see that the top half of the teeth are pulling the chain. The teeth look like they are bent but is actually wear.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Timz said:


> I ordered 2 new sprockets and a chain breaker. I use a graphite dry lube on the chains with every use. Should I use wet lube?
> 
> Tim


I'm a firm believer in gear oil on my chains.


----------

